# Finally!!! '64 Repro Taillight Panels/Bezels



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Look on Ebay with this address:

1964 GTO / LEMANS Diecast Taillight Light Bezel: eBay Motors (item 370411641200 end time Jul-29-10 22:23:32 PDT)

A guy in New Brunswick, Canada is reproducing the '64 GTO/LeMans tail light bezels!! Picture looks good and price is lower than any decent set of these critical pieces. 

Please leave info on this thread if any of you buy these or know of someone who has. Until now, we were stuck with rechromed originals at big bucks or NOS ones at $2,500+..


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

seems like a very fair price on a nice part and he claims money back guarantee-looks like a win win


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Now if someone would repro 64 wood wheels! 

Thanks Richard, good information to have in the hip pocket, it will be interesting to hear some testimony from someone who purchases.

Rick


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I would wait until the fuel door is done so all matches , tough to match .


----------



## midwest.swapmeet (Sep 25, 2009)

*64 GTO Wood Wheel Reproduction*



Koppster said:


> Now if someone would repro 64 wood wheels!


Gotcha covered, Rick. Check out 64woodwheel.com


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeh, I saw that and I'm waiting for the price to see if it's worth it. I hear it will be $1K or more which for my skinny little wallet seems a bit high for an after-market product regardless of the quality. And....from the posts I've seen, the quality is extraordinary. Still a lot of money for a steering wheel. IMHO. Rickster


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I wish somebody was making those gas door tail panel pieces that say "PONTIAC". Mine is very pitted. We reconditioned it best we could for my restoration, but didn't help much. However, I think when we paint the red, black and white between the ribs it will look better.


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

There was a gas door repro years ago that was really nice. I have one on my '64. Story is the die broke and sales were so slow another die was never made. If the guy sells enough tail lights, though, you can count on him doing the gas door, too. 

As far as the steering wheel goes, I've seen several used ones on eBay in the last few years go for more than $2,000.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I hear ya on the ebay wheels Richard, the most I've seen one go for has been $1700 but I've only been back in the GTO scene a couple of years. I would argue the difference is they are true 64 wheels. Guess I was hoping for a lower price on the repros.


----------

